# Need a good electromotive Mech and/or Garage in MANCHESTER



## benimar_funbus (Apr 2, 2013)

Got an intermittent idle mode light on my 2001 Fiat Ducato and my van is going into idle mode intermittently. Took it to Fiat and they justed wanted to swop out my ecu cos they could not communicate with it.

Does any one know any garage or electromotive mechnicanic in the Manchester area, who has the tools and knows his way round the 2001 Fiat Ducato.

Thanks in advance

Dave


----------



## buffallobill (Sep 28, 2007)

you could give this firm a phone call.
mark is very knowledgeable about m/homes and fiats.
http://www.motorhomes-lancaster.com/


----------

